# Making a floating bench seat?



## livpoksoc (20 Mar 2021)

Got a bit of wasted space at the end of our hallway where a coat stand sits as a tribute to the leaning tower of Pisa. I want to replace that with some wall hooks, maybe an overhead shelf, and a floating bench beneath to store shoes under & that the little one can sit on whilst we put his shoes on.

Having only ever fitted premade shelves before, I don't know what I'm doing as I'll need to get the timber cut to the right size, and assume I'll need something to support it. 

The space itself has three stud walls that I can fix it to. I guess what I need to know is, what timber is best to use - it can be stained/painted white. How do I ensure it's good enough to hold weight to sit on? What type of fixings are best?


----------



## MichaelW2 (20 Mar 2021)

Can you fit floating bench brackets to stud walls ? I dont think they can support the cantilevered weight 300lbs seems to be max weight on narrow shelves. You can get heavy duty (granite?) brackets that screw to the side of the studs and poke through holes in the board but you have to fix before applying the plastetboard.


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Mar 2021)

As Michael says... you need very strong fixings for floating shelves, and even stronger for a bench.

Why not just make something that sits on the floor?

edit.... three stud walls?? so it's going in an alcove?


----------



## sheddy (20 Mar 2021)

Perfect for cats and small dogs.


----------



## Randomnerd (20 Mar 2021)

I wouldn’t trust studs and floating kits to hold much weight. Draw something up in steel and get a local fabricator to weld it up. Powder coat or rattle can. industrial vibe. Wooden top in reclaimed oak. Bespoke. Floor standing.


----------



## annedonnelly (20 Mar 2021)

Get a box with a lift up lid so you can hide rubbish important stuff like shoes & cycling gear inside and sit on it when it's closed.


----------



## livpoksoc (20 Mar 2021)

Good shout, freestanding seems plausible. I have 96cm w and 37cm d to play with. There's likely something already on the market.


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Mar 2021)

Something like this?

https://www.roselandfurniture.com/p...8owWd69abY8qxtkKJVMffiYXfrUkgGvoaAhc9EALw_wcB


----------



## OldShep (20 Mar 2021)

livpoksoc said:


> . I have 96cm w and 37cm d to play with. There's likely something already on the market.


1.8m of 44x 44 £3:78
3 m of 45x120 £16
fixings
drill 
saw
screwdriver
spirit level. 
That’s what I would need for the job under £25
I do think that having had to ask I would recommend you buy something that fits in.


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Mar 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Something like this?
> 
> https://www.roselandfurniture.com/products/farrow-blanket-box?currency=GBP&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Google Shopping&gclid=Cj0KCQjwutaCBhDfARIsAJHWnHtw0adE525yPkQq_NyPxGk8owWd69abY8qxtkKJVMffiYXfrUkgGvoaAhc9EALw_wcB




Also known as an ottoman, which may help in searching different styles.

Lots here from a tenner up to hundreds.

https://www.dunelm.com/category/hom...storage-furniture/ottomans-and-storage-trunks


----------



## Archie_tect (21 Mar 2021)

Dunelm - thanks PR! - *that's* the name I was trying to think of.
We've bought lots of things from there- really practical and good value.


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Mar 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Dunelm - thanks PR! - *that's* the name I was trying to think of.
> We've bought lots of things from there- really practical and good value.



I've used them for bedding and towels.

Their ottoman selection was better than I was expecting, they are always good on the budget stuff but there was some 'proper furniture' there as well.

Something freestanding seems the best solution for the OP.

A floating bench into a stud wall screams 'no' to me.


----------



## OldShep (21 Mar 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> A floating bench into a stud wall screams 'no' to me.


Less than a metre in length supported on three sides. With the right fixings and materials i'd jump up and down on it.
oK depends how high the ceiling is.


----------



## irw (21 Mar 2021)

OldShep said:


> Less than a metre in length supported on three sides. With the right fixings and materials i'd jump up and down on it.
> oK depends how high the ceiling is.



+1. @livpoksoc , if you've not settled on the ottoman already (boom boom!), could you maybe post a photo of the area in question?


----------

